# Pup or Started dog



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

I am looking for a pup or started beagle 15 inch out of CH Bloodlines.
Any available.
Rich


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't have any for sale, but I would suggest getting one that's already started vs a puppy. You can watch it run before you buy and know exactly what kind of dog your getting. Buying a pup is always a crap shoot.


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info, but I am looking for some specific lineage. We have a starter pen and would take a chance with the right pup. However I would love the Right started dog also. 
Thanks


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

What specific lineage are you looking at? I know you said you wanted ch bloodlines, but there are so many differnt formats that promote very differnt styles of running dogs. You've got gundog brace which barely move out on a line and bark on every track to mid west large pack hounds that are on the other side of the spectrum and then there's everything in between. Just check the format that the hound's ancestors obtained their CH status in. There are many field trial champions I wouldn't feed. 
If you have a specific bloodline your looking for, I might have a few websites for you to look into.
Megan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Your right Megan I should have been more specific.
Large pack Hare hounds .
Scnapps,Paycheck,Beaver,Reggie, Birch lake.
Thanks Rich


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Rich,

You can try www.americanbeagler.com for hounds for sale.

Dale Larsen is in Coral, MI. I can pm you his number. He breeds the type of dogs your looking for.
There's another kennel in Indiana that might have what your looking for too, his name is Adam Seger - Hilltop Kennels. 

www.hilltopkennels.net 

There's a litter of pups on the Hilltop site right now out of some Birch Lake stuff.

I have his number too if its not on his website.

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Megan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a link that actually works for the amercian beagler site 

http://americanbeagler.huntingboards.com/


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

here is another site to look around at. they have kennel listings and trial listings as well. there are a couple trials just a little west of you. 
http://www.northernmihare.com/Index.html

good luck and when you find something we all pictures 

later, dave


----------



## Fins and feathers (Oct 17, 2009)

Rich , im sure a couple of them setter point rabbits for you.:lol: You must be looking for something to do in the winter months with the kids. Good luck in the search . Randy


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah I got a setter that points hares, But I need a couple beagels to run with my dad and brother, Plus we have so many rabbits around here it would be fun. I use to field trial them and kinda miss it. I think I found what I need, 3 year old that runs hares good , Im going to try him out in a couple weeks, Plus I got a line on some pups, Pup swap -Guy looking for a setter that breeds some nice dogs up here. Dont you have a beagle Randy or was that a chesapeek.
Rich


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Timberdoodle, I think you meant Traditional Brace. I have some Gundog Brace Bread hounds that i can barely keep up with.... But it doesnt really matter, you gave good advice.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep! Thanks for clearing that up for me 

Megan


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

dun, what did you end up finding? my buddy got a male a couple weeks ago out of gerstenbergers little and birch lake dixie. he has one heck of a nose and a beautiful honest mouth. if we wouldnt have had him in our pack saturday we would not have had such good running. 

later, dave


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually Dave I got a three year old patch hound coming that my brother use to own , a little rough on cotton tails but he really smokes hares, doesnt run any trash......I also have a pup coming from a local breeder, Kelly Ward , which is out of his field Ch and has the paychek, Scnapps bloodline Im looking for.
Cant wait
Rich


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

rich, now you are talking  i am very pleased with my patch. the guy i bought my dog from sold him because he was too short at 14.5 inches. he lives down in georgia and has the tall speed demon patches. he loves them for chasing the swamp hares down there. and he goes up to drummond in october and pounds the hare. do you know what the patch is out of? 

later, dave


----------

